# Wall Mounted Track



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Our table was just plain in the way. We needed to find a way to get it out of the way and off the floor. Originally I was going to use a winch and pull it up to the ceiling but since the table was so unbalanced for whatever reason we gave up on that plan and the winch is going to be mounted in the garage for engine swaps. HERE'S PLAN B! lol




























So we decided the wall was the best plan of action! The base was made from pine 2x10's which were not cheap at Lowes. That place wants way to friggin much for wood! The box frame is attached to the wall with 3" concrete screws and the table itself is anchored to the frame with heavy duty 3/8" thick steel door hinges. The intent was to use the underneath for storage shelves so it doesnt look too out of place or waste anymore space. It sits out from the wall about a foot. We still need to make spacers for the middle of the table that goes under the bottom shelf to support it from bowing. It does have a lot of weight on it! The table probably weighs a good 180 lbs or more with all the crap I have glued and bolted to it now. A couple guys here were wanting pictures of this so I thought I'd take the time to show what I spent the holiday vacation making heh. If anyone else wants to get their table out of the way in the basement the wall mount is easy to make and really does the job. Its not the prettiest thing in the world but at least you can get your room space back!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the pix. Have been thinking about something similar with my little door track. I'd like to get it out of the way when not in use, or at least my wife would. :devil: rr


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're pulling motors in your garage,you must have a welder,ever consider using steel,quite often it's cheaper then wood these days,and can be made a bit more compact


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Well if I mounted a big hunk of steel against the wall that would not fly to well with the woman of the house. If they dont do it on DIYTV Im not allowed to do it on a wall! lol

But yea steel could have been cheaper. I think the wood did its job good and it wasnt TOO bad on price. I just think wood is overpriced at the hardware stores like Lowes and Home Depot. The lumber yard would have been cheaper but this was a quick and dirty.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What holds the track table in the stowed position? Maybe some side shots with the table stowed and deployed would answer my question.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Right now nothing holds it there. The table weighs around 160-200 lbs so its hardly light. It sits far enough out from the wall that it actually hingest past perfectly vertical. So as is the table frame leans against the wall. Eventually this will be remedied with I-Screws and hooks. Ive got a couple of those backpacking looking lock clips for rope. Im going to put 2 i-screws into the ceiling footer. And there will be another I bolt on each end of the table. When I lift up the table to vertical position the locking clips will be about to clip on both the table and the ceiling so it cant drop down. I'll get pictures when that part is finished for you if you'd like. I tried to explain it as best I can.


----------

